# Pumpe elektronisch Regelbar - wie geht das?



## fränk2 (13. Jan. 2014)

ich bin grade ein wenig ratlos 

Hab mich, wie in einem anderen Fred schon beschrieben, für einen neuen Teichfilter samt neuer Pumpe entschieden. Jetzt hab ich bei der Oase AquaMax Eco Premium 10000 in der Beschreibung gelesen das diese elektronisch Regelbar ist. Wie sieht das aus bzw. heißt das für mich als "technikfernen Menschen" das ich die Pumpenleistung regulieren kann? Und wenn ja wie stellt man das an ? 

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen ? Stehe da ein bisschen im Wald. 

Danke und schönes neues JAHR


----------



## Joerg (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pumpe elektronisch Regelbar - wie geht das?*

Hallo Frank,

wie das geht steht soch auf der Seite von OASE.
"In Kombination mit der Oase Gartensteckdose InScenio FM-Master 3 oder dem Oase InScenio Dimmer können Sie die Förderleistung der Teichpumpe mühelos Ihren individuellen Gegebenheiten entsprechend anpassen. Beim Oase InScenio FM-Master 3 erfolgt die Regulierung komfortabel per Fernbedienung (im Lieferumfang des Inscenio FM-Master 3 enthalten)."

Es gibt auch andere Regler, die das günstiger machen.
Die meisten arbeiten mit einem Widerstand wie in einem normalen Lampen Dimmer. Die elektronischen regeln die Frequenz des Stroms.

Ich habe einen günstigen Dimmer bei dem der Stromverbrauch deutlich reduziert wird. Die Regelung hat auch Grenzen, da die Pumpe einen bestimmten Anlaufstrom benötigt.


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pumpe elektronisch Regelbar - wie geht das?*

Hallo Frank!
Bei Hellweg in den Ramschkisten vor den Kassen. Sind zwar Dimmer für den innen Bereich, meiner ist schon vier Jahre alt und für etwa 6 € kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Natürlich wie die andere Elektrik vor Regenwasser schützen.Ich habe mir noch einen kleinen Bleistiftstrich angemahlt, damit ich weiß wann die pumpe vollkommen aus ist.
   und so sieht es aus.

mfg Ron!


----------



## fränk2 (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Pumpe elektronisch Regelbar - wie geht das?*

Danke Danke für die Hilfe, hab da wohl etwas übersehen bei Oase.


----------

